

Satellite images show summer ice cap is thicker than 2 years ago - at-fates-hands
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2738653/Stunning-satellite-images-summer-ice-cap-thicker-covers-1-7million-square-kilometres-MORE-2-years-ago-despite-Al-Gore-s-prediction-ICE-FREE-now.html

======
r41nbowcrash
Can be flickering between two equilibriums, that happens when we're close to a
phase transition:

[http://www.uvm.edu/~pdodds/files/papers/others/2009/scheffer...](http://www.uvm.edu/~pdodds/files/papers/others/2009/scheffer2009a.pdf)

